# Just got some beats headphones for b-day...



## klisp (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm currently running lastest vicious miui ics on my thunderbolt with the latest 906 radio/Ziggy radio combo....as of 12/08/11

Will running a rom with beats xe make my mp3's magically sound ridiculously better? A friend said something about getting an inline amplifier for the cans....is that even possible?


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

No


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I have had no luck with getting MIUI audio to sound even tolerable. I have heard other people say the same thing but before jumping straight back to Sense I would try, CM7, unless you don't mind Sense then just go back to that.

To actually answer your question, I don't believe that the Beats XE actually makes a difference, its basically DSP software from what I have heard, which CM has installed by default.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

No.

You can get an amp if you'd like, or build one yourself. But if you're using mp3s, you aren't that into it.


----------



## klisp (Sep 3, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> No.
> 
> You can get an amp if you'd like, or build one yourself. But if you're using mp3s, you aren't that into it.


I thought mp3's where the best quality...I like quality believe me...what should I be putting my efforts into?



miketoasty said:


> I have had no luck with getting MIUI audio to sound even tolerable. I have heard other people say the same thing but before jumping straight back to Sense I would try, CM7, unless you don't mind Sense then just go back to that.
> 
> To actually answer your question, I don't believe that the Beats XE actually makes a difference, its basically DSP software from what I have heard, which CM has installed by default.


I actually like cm7 a lot, I'll try that...hopefully cm9 if we're lucky...


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

klisp said:


> I thought mp3's where the best quality...I like quality believe me...what should I be putting my efforts into?
> 
> I actually like cm7 a lot, I'll try that...hopefully cm9 if we're lucky...


Heard that CM9 is in fact in the works for our Bolts, no ETA obviously, but nice to know it is being worked on. Not trying to change the subject of the thread just a little FYI.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

klisp said:


> I thought mp3's where the best quality...I like quality believe me...what should I be putting my efforts into?


BAHAHAHAHAHA
No seriously, MP3 are about the bottom of the quality scale. I admit I have mp3s but that's because they're so small it makes them nice to store on limited space (ie my phone) and my truck can read music from a flash drive as long as it's mp3, WMA, or AAC. My mp3s are 320kb/s, some are CBR others are VBR.

If you really care about quality, you'll go lossless. I rip my CDs to FLAC then re-encode the FLACs to MP3s and keep both. FLAC is Free Lossless Audio Codec. The files are larger than mp3s but smaller than a raw wav file. There is ZERO quality loss from a raw track on a CD and a FLAC. Rip with EAC to make sure you're not getting any errors and your FLACs will represent the CD exactly.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Try infinity with beats in it what could it hurt....


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

I am running INFECTED ETERNITY (Sense 3.5 and BEATS Audio). Like I posted in another forum...I am glad I didn't FLASH the ROM for BEATS Audio. I wasn't impressed. My headphones aren't cheap ones either...not expensive (about $40). They AREN'T Earbuds...they are over the ears...old school. I listen mainly to METAL (Iron Maiden, Metalica, Dream Theater, Brian Welch...not bad for a 47 year old....LOLOL), I tried all the settings that this ROM has (Dolby, SRS, Beats, No Effect and the default one you can pick your settings). I thought DOLBY was way better and gave me more bottom end. SRS was a close second and then the Default and Beats was a little below that.

Again, with the Beats ear buds, and the style of music it might sound great...but for me.......ehhhhh!


----------



## c2thej (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok I've got the best set of headphones ever. KOSS Porta Pros. 30 bucks online and they leak sound like crazy because they are over the ear. But they sound better than any headphone I've tried including boss $400 studio phones.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

like the others have said, beats is just an EQ profile.

you will notice a difference switching from MIUI but that is because it has terrible audio quality for some reason. CM7 is better than MIUI, and IMO, Sense ROMs are better than CM7.

but with DSP manager, you can tweak your sound just the way you like and achieve better sound. 
beats just cranks up the bass, and treble.


----------



## Hagbard57 (Jul 30, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHA
> No seriously, MP3 are about the bottom of the quality scale. I admit I have mp3s but that's because they're so small it makes them nice to store on limited space (ie my phone) and my truck can read music from a flash drive as long as it's mp3, WMA, or AAC. My mp3s are 320kb/s, some are CBR others are VBR.
> 
> If you really care about quality, you'll go lossless. I rip my CDs to FLAC then re-encode the FLACs to MP3s and keep both. FLAC is Free Lossless Audio Codec. The files are larger than mp3s but smaller than a raw wav file. There is ZERO quality loss from a raw track on a CD and a FLAC. Rip with EAC to make sure you're not getting any errors and your FLACs will represent the CD exactly.


What is the best player for FLAC? I know Winamp works on the PC side but what about the phone side?


----------



## stanlalee (Aug 10, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> like the others have said, beats is just an EQ profile.


I think simplifying it to this is missing the point. Anyone who owns a few pair of decent quality ear buds knows an EQ is virtually essential to getting them sounding the way you want. Some will been a bass boost and some will need a little high freq boost ect. Until you actually pair the EXACT beats ear buds that come with the Beats EQ profile you really have nothing to compare/complain about. Now I cant say with certainty that Beats EQ profile was tuned to sound a certain way with the provided Beats ear buds but I can say with 100% certainty it was NOT tuned to brand a, b and c so who's (with a Tbolt and brand X buds)to say that Beats as intended doesn't work well. I personally use soul by ludacris buds with Beats AND DSP to get the sound I'm looking for but I definitely like the Beats profile better than Dolby or SRS mobile and nobody complains about those. Dont like it turn it off. (and yes we all know Beats are overpriced, bass heavy, ok but not great sounding buds but you can say the same about alot of reputable brand buds. For every great pair of sennheiser ear phone available their is a sennheiser that sucks and you can say that about most brands).


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I think what people are getting at is this whole beats setup on the phones is nothing but them trying to make it more than what it is and that's just a eq setting.

What you said is true with any eq it comes down to personal preference. As far as the beats earbuds goes how do you know the innards are not the same as the cheap ones you buy out of walley world. For them to come out with a beats eq profile. They must of got a lot of complaints from people paying their outrageous prices and not really noticing any difference from other earbuds. As your typical consumer will not be messing with an eq but will expect eq quality sounds.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

defcon888 said:


> I am running INFECTED ETERNITY (Sense 3.5 and BEATS Audio). Like I posted in another forum...I am glad I didn't FLASH the ROM for BEATS Audio. I wasn't impressed. My headphones aren't cheap ones either...not expensive (about $40). They AREN'T Earbuds...they are over the ears...old school. I listen mainly to METAL (Iron Maiden, Metalica, Dream Theater, Brian Welch...not bad for a 47 year old....LOLOL), I tried all the settings that this ROM has (Dolby, SRS, Beats, No Effect and the default one you can pick your settings). I thought DOLBY was way better and gave me more bottom end. SRS was a close second and then the Default and Beats was a little below that.
> 
> Again, with the Beats ear buds, and the style of music it might sound great...but for me.......ehhhhh!


Outstanding taste in music-


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Hagbard57 said:


> What is the best player for FLAC? I know Winamp works on the PC side but what about the phone side?


I can't fit my music collection on my phone in FLAC (hell I couldn't fit all of it in MP3) so I don't use FLAC on my phone. I have before though on CM6/7 on my Droid and I'm pretty sure stock music player played them. It's probably up to the ROM though.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

How would flac fair with goggle music? All I know though is that it's been killing my bandwidth the last 10 hours uploading 1k songs (3000 more to go)


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> How would flac fair with goggle music? All I know though is that it's been killing my bandwidth the last 10 hours uploading 1k songs (3000 more to go)


They get re-encoded to mp3 320kbps


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Ew ;(


----------

